# Are Rival Calipers good?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I have noticed Rival calipers are on sale for $119. They claim a weight of 290g. That's on par with the record and dura-ace stuff. I was going to get a set.

Anyone know how good they are? For the price, they rock.

Matt P.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

That was one thing I had no idea about when I got my new Orbea. It has Rival brakes and I think that they are very, very strong brakes. I think that this bike stops much better than my Campy Centaur equipped Bianchi did. For what it is worth, I am using the Rivals with Rolf Prima Apex wheels, and the Campy was with Campy Scirocco wheels.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

i like mine.

good stopping power. stock pads are pretty good.

in ended up changing to DA holders (not sram pads) since i run carbon rims for races and they are easier to swap pads in and out of the holders but the sram pads and overall system is very good.


----------

